# Hidden Warranty for Turbocharger Failure



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jeffdonaldson said:


> I've been told by my mechanic that GM has a "hidden" warranty that covers a turbocharger failure up to 100,000 miles regardless of the year of the vehicle. I have a 2011 Cruze with 90K miles that I bought used and my mechanic said there is oil in the inlet that is a sign of imminent failure. Not sure if anyone else has heard of this warranty. Just trying to get as much info as I can before contact GM so I don't sound too much like a goof.hmy: Thanks!


All Warranty information is clearly available, nothing is hidden, that would be illegal? I take it your mechanic does not work for GM so why not ask them for additional information, in certain circumstances they could even do the work and get paid!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jeffdonaldson said:


> turbocharger failure up to 100,000 miles regardless of the year of the vehicle.


100,000 miles up to 5 years, yes. 100,000 at 7-8 years? I don't think so.



jeffdonaldson said:


> my mechanic said there is oil in the inlet that is a sign of imminent failure.


Exactly where was it found? It might be a sign of PCV failure (common in the 1st Gen Cruze).


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

jeffdonaldson said:


> I've been told by my mechanic that GM has a "hidden" warranty that covers a turbocharger failure up to 100,000 miles regardless of the year of the vehicle. I have a 2011 Cruze with 90K miles that I bought used and my mechanic said there is oil in the inlet that is a sign of imminent failure. Not sure if anyone else has heard of this warranty. Just trying to get as much info as I can before contact GM so I don't sound too much like a goof.<img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/ohmy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Ohmy" class="inlineimg" /> Thanks!


You're mechanic doesn't know what s/he is talking about in regards to both of these issues.

Call up the service department of an dealer and ask them for the warranty coverages on your vehicle. It requires the last 8 digits of your VIN, and about 7 seconds if they have the proper webpage open already.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oil in the inlet is normal if it's coming out of the small tube.

If you have oil under the throttle body hose, that is indicative of the PCV check valve in the intake manifold that has gone missing. All kinds of info about that here (just search PCV system).

I seriously doubt your turbo is about to fail, and there is no extended warranty on the turbocharger. It is covered under the 5 yr/100k powertrain warranty.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jeffdonaldson said:


> I've been told by my mechanic that GM has a "hidden" warranty that covers a turbocharger failure up to 100,000 miles regardless of the year of the vehicle. I have a 2011 Cruze with 90K miles that I bought used and my mechanic said there is oil in the inlet that is a sign of imminent failure. Not sure if anyone else has heard of this warranty. Just trying to get as much info as I can before contact GM so I don't sound too much like a goof.hmy: Thanks!


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

:moved: from Introductions to Gen I Service Issue


----------



## cjtheking134 (Jun 19, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Oil in the inlet is normal if it's coming out of the small tube.
> 
> If you have oil under the throttle body hose, that is indicative of the PCV check valve in the intake manifold that has gone missing. All kinds of info about that here (just search PCV system).
> 
> I seriously doubt your turbo is about to fail, and there is no extended warranty on the turbocharger. It is covered under the 5 yr/100k powertrain warranty.


Okay so answer me this how do I know if my turbo failed or my PCV valve failed. Oil is getting into my exhaust and my car won't accelerate past 40. I was TOLD it was my PCV or my EGR.. the problem? 1) I keep looking up where the PCV valve is but all it keeps coming back to is that too cover with the PCV diaphragm and I took that off and it's completely fine. 2) I'm pretty sure the EGR only exists in the diesel? (Correct me if I'm wrong) so if I can find these let me know where. Otherwise I'm pretty sure it's the turbo because when I try to accelerate past 40 my car sounds like a siren.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cjtheking134 said:


> Okay so answer me this how do I know if my turbo failed or my PCV valve failed. Oil is getting into my exhaust and my car won't accelerate past 40. I was TOLD it was my PCV or my EGR.. the problem? 1) I keep looking up where the PCV valve is but all it keeps coming back to is that too cover with the PCV diaphragm and I took that off and it's completely fine. 2) I'm pretty sure the EGR only exists in the diesel? (Correct me if I'm wrong) so if I can find these let me know where. Otherwise I'm pretty sure it's the turbo because when I try to accelerate past 40 my car sounds like a siren.


No EGR.

That white smoke suggests the turbo's screwed. Replace the oil feed line and make sure you use a good synthetic oil in it.









2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained


2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview: The purpose of this post is to explain the function of the PCV system in the 1.4L Turbo engine so those of you who are having...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Mook 523 (9 mo ago)

Eddy Cruze said:


> All Warranty information is clearly available, nothing is hidden, that would be illegal? I take it your mechanic does not work for GM so why not ask them for additional information, in certain circumstances they could even do the work and get paid!


 Im having the same issue It is hidden I was able to google every other special warranty but theSpecial Coverage A212338300


----------

